# Electri Center Panel



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Looks like a regular old Pushmatic panel to me. Siemens 20 years ago was marketing an Electricenter panel in Lowe’s. It was just a Murray/Siemens panel.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Bulldog pushmatic panel.


----------



## InsptD (Jul 10, 2021)

In same category as a federal pacific?


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

InsptD said:


> In same category as a federal pacific?


No, much better design especially as it’s a bolt on bus attachment. Problem is that the breakers are likely 50-60 years old. With the age it brings possible non-tripping issues.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

InsptD said:


> In same category as a federal pacific?


Just obsolete. 
In my experience Bull dogs were very accurate on overloads and quick on shorts.
Major bad point was the on/off flag sometimes showed off, when the breaker was still energized


----------



## InsptD (Jul 10, 2021)

I did recommend it be replaced. Added 3K to price of home


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

The ones I've seen werent so blurry.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

We had some in industry settings. I remember the trick to resetting/off/on them was very slowly press and release.


----------

